# New with unknown Schwinn



## CharlieBird (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi. I'm new here and think this might be a good place to ask you guys... is there anyway to figure out what model my 60 Schwinn is? I'm know that there are incorrect (lame) pedals on it and other items may be wrong. The chain guard decal is completely gone but at a certain  angle, in a certain light, i can read "Corvette II" This is my first Middleweight (got in trade for my 2 Lightweights) 
I learned on this forum that "Corvette II" was not available in 1960? The rims are painted but the fenders are not? I can't seem to find a match in any other bike photos. The bike is gonna clean up well and Id like to give it a proper chain guard and decal  
I'll attempt to post photos now, and thanks for reading my very long question!


----------



## rhenning (Mar 14, 2017)

The chain guard is from a different Corvette middle weight.  I would guess your bike might be a more entry level like a Typhoon.  Roger


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 14, 2017)

serial makes it a 60 model,so not a Typhoon.seattube decal could be Corvette or Jaguar,but Jag wouldn't have top bar decals.wheels have most likely been replaced.lots can and does happen over 57 years.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm assuming all the decals are original, so there is only one 1960 model it could be. The Jaguar, Corvette and Panther II were the only boys models that had that seat tube decal. The Panther and Jag had the Schwinn decal on the tank so that was a Corvette.

The Corvette II was a 1965 model and its chain guard is the same style as the 1960 with two small somewhat insignificant changes that is overlooked or unknown to many, so you can use that guard. The rear fender looks like it might be original, if it is stainless and not chromed steel. The front fender is not original.


----------



## CharlieBird (Mar 14, 2017)

thank you everyone! That really does narrow it down to a coaster brake Corvette. I couldn't figure out why the frame decals didn't match a bike with white wheels and no tank. I also wasn't certain it was 60 model ( just assumed) The frame decals and paint do look very original and fender stainless. And it makes sense that somebody at sometime replaced those other parts; wheels, front fender and chain guard. I'm happy the bike will now have a model name. I wanted this bike to put a baby seat on and to cruise around with our baby son. Ha. Could never see myself buying a new bike! 
I appreciate your help!


----------



## CharlieBird (Mar 14, 2017)

Ill look for a chain guard decal add another picture once it's cleaned up.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 14, 2017)

Here is the guard decal that was used from 1959 thru 1961.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-App...693208?hash=item569669a458:g:yI4AAOSw9IpX1KEP


----------



## rhenning (Mar 15, 2017)

The wheels are not from a Corvette.  Corvette rims where chromed.  Painted rims were only on the lower priced middleweights that is why I suggested Tuphoon.  Roger


----------



## StoneWoods (Mar 15, 2017)

rhenning said:


> The wheels are not from a Corvette.  Corvette rims where chromed.  Painted rims were only on the lower priced middleweights that is why I suggested Tuphoon.  Roger



It's real easy for a kid to jump it and wreck rims. I say they were swapped.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 15, 2017)

Typhoon would've been my first guess at first glance,with the exception of the seat tube decal and the serial number.


----------



## CharlieBird (Mar 15, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Here is the guard decal that was used from 1959 thru 1961.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-App...693208?hash=item569669a458:g:yI4AAOSw9IpX1KEP



Thanks for the link GT. Those decals look great.


----------



## CharlieBird (Mar 15, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Typhoon would've been my first guess at first glance,with the exception of the seat tube decal and the serial number.




Thank you Roger, I thought Typhoon also, but couldn't find typhoons in the 1960 catalog. They weren't around yet.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 15, 2017)

I have a 60 Corvette myself that I believe is all original. Two other things I see different are mine has the starburst head badge. Could that be an option? And the clamping bolt on the stem goes straight down from the top. I remember riding these back in the day but don't ever seeing them before.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2017)

Rusty Klunker said:


> I have a 60 Corvette myself that I believe is all original. Two other things I see different are mine has the starburst head badge. Could that be an option? And the clamping bolt on the stem goes straight down from the top. I remember riding these back in the day but don't ever seeing them before.




From your parts description is sounds like you do not have a 1960 Corvette. It may have a late 60 serial number but the bike is a 1961 model with a starburst and 61 only stem.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Mar 15, 2017)

Could be, its a K060 serial number.


----------



## CharlieBird (Mar 15, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> From your parts description is sounds like you do not have a 1960 Corvette. It may have a late 60 serial number but the bike is a 1961 model with a starburst and 61 only stem.



Ah so the serial number represents build date..not model year?!
 you guys are good! Can't believe it took me so long to find thecabe!! And I've always liked those starburst head badges  RustyKlunker!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2017)

CharlieBird said:


> Ah so the serial number represents build date..not model year?!
> you guys are good! Can't believe it took me so long to find thecabe!! And I've always liked those starburst head badges  RustyKlunker!




The date that is associated with the serial number is the date the number was stamped on the bike's component, head tube, rear dropout or bottom bracket and then that component, at some point, was used in building the frame. The stamping was done before any frame building so no, the SN does not represent any kind of build date. The _*norm*_ for Schwinn's model year change over were bikes wearing a November or later serial number.


----------



## CharlieBird (Mar 15, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> The date that is associated with the serial number is the date the number was stamped on the bike's component, head tube, rear dropout or bottom bracket and then that component, at some point, was used in building the frame. The stamping was done before any frame building so no, the SN does not represent any kind of build date. The _*norm*_ for Schwinn's model year change over were bikes wearing a November or later serial number.



Very Cool. I've wondered about that


----------

